# long time lurker, just started posting



## hooked (May 16, 2011)

I'm from Texas and have been lurking on here for a while. I'm an avid fisherman who likes to take advantage of the great outdoors every chance I get. Now that I'm a father, I always take my kids fishing to create those same special memories. Some years ago my good friend introduced me to flats fishing on his poling skiff for redfish, trout and whatever else was biting. He tied all of his own flies and gave some to me. Since then I started making my own spoon flies and making the FSF spoon fly is purely a hobby for me which I really enjoy. If you would like to see them in visit http://www.fishrelish.net/home.html Attached are a couple pics...
Jeremy
View media item 335View media item 336View media item 341


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

hooked said:


> I'm from Texas and have been lurking on here for a while. I'm an avid fisherman who likes to take advantage of the great outdoors every chance I get. Now that I'm a father, I always take my kids fishing to create those same special memories. Some years ago my good friend introduced me to flats fishing on his poling skiff for redfish, trout and whatever else was biting. He tied all of his own flies and gave some to me. Since then I started making my own spoon flies and making the FSF spoon fly is purely a hobby for me which I really enjoy. If you would like to see them in visit http://www.fishrelish.net/home.html
> 
> Jeremy


Welcome Jeremy. Another Texan here. So what part of Texas do you call home?


----------



## hooked (May 16, 2011)

sjrobin said:


> Welcome Jeremy. Another Texan here. So what part of Texas do you call home?


Thanks...I'm south of the Houston (League City area), probably 25 minutes from the coast.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Welcome. BMT area


----------

